# Toluca for 3 months!



## stacybb (May 10, 2010)

I'll be moving to Toluca, Mexico for 3 months to intern. That happens next week actually! Have no idea what to expect. Am looking for an apartment. Would appreciate if someone recommend me a really trustworthy housing agent. THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You may want to use Google, "bienes raices en Toluca".
Welcome to the forum and I hope someone from that area will offer some suggestions for you.


----------

